# Noob advice sought - matching grinder to machine



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

In about 4-6 months I will be in the market for a machine and grinder. My budget will be £1,000, 90% on the hardware and 10% on a tamper, knockbox, jugs, cups etc.

So far I've only been looking into grinders as the range of machines is quite bewildering. If I settle on a particular grinder now will I be limiting my choice of machine?

I ask as I've seen several threads on this forum talking of machine X being a good match for grinder Y.

Cheers,

Andy

PS: I like the idea of a second hand Super Jolly and a stainless monster like the Fracino Cherub.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Strongly recommend giving serious thought to the grinder you will partner with your machine. Pays dividends not to scrimp on the grinder. Best approach is to buy wisely and second hand from this forum - your money will go further and, down the line should you decide to upgrade, you won't lose any serious money if and when you come to sell. Should be thinking in range of £350 for a grinder which will get you something very decent.

The balance will see you get a decent HX machine - a Nuova Simonelli Oscar can be had new for around £600.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A grinder is being sold at the minute in the for sale section for that price area.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks both for the replies.

I will be purchasing a second hand grinder through this forum as my first option, even being prepared to wait a little. I think I'd be mad not to really.

Unfortunatly though that really can't be now. I've got a kitchen to pay for and then it's the Wife's birthday.

In terms of machines, it will have to be stainless steel to go with the kitchen. A colour will look too 'out there' and that's not really me.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buy the wife a grinder for her birthday!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you an Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850 delivered (forum price)...

Andy


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Buy the wife a grinder for her birthday!


My tea came out of my nose


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Fru T Bunn said:


> My tea came out of my nose


I think if you did you may get something else coming out your nose...

Best to keep her happy!


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Can do you an Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850 delivered (forum price)


Thanks but really can't do anything until around the end of September. She'd kill me.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries!


----------

